# List Your Talents (It's Okay to Brag!)



## bronco028 (Apr 24, 2006)

What are talents, gifts, abilities that make you cool and unique? Come on everybody's got 'em. Here are mine:

-I can play any musical instrument by ear.
-I am way understanding, and compassionate...I want to be able to feel how others feel so I am constantly putting myself in others' shoes.
-If I tell myself I will get something done...I will do it, no matter what...like college despite my SA.
-I can bend my fingers backwards clear to my wrist...no joke it is a great crowd pleaser!!  
-When you get to know me I am actually pretty funny. I love to make people laugh.


There that is all I can think of for now.


----------



## umbrellagirl1980 (Dec 28, 2005)

bronco028 said:


> I can play any musical instrument by ear


that is definitely impressive.

as for me, i have a talent for learning languages. and for sending things through the mail.


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

-Im fairly funny
-Im unique
-Im a good soccer player
-smart
-really creative


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm just really creative in my mind, i come up with the coolest things and they sometimes express through my dreams which are very vivid and life-like. I'm a very compassionate, feeling individual so i don't have a real tough time imagining how others might feel, i've felt every emotion in the free world. I have a real knack for design and am good with coordination, too. I feel like i can put in 100% in anything i decide to do, and have a certain charm about me that i don't understand, that i think makes me have alot of potential and a certain 'magnetism'. I'm extremely nurturing and like to help and heal, i'm proud of myself for having a 'heart of gold', sorry, don't know if it's considered talent, but i'm bragging anyway...


----------



## bronco028 (Apr 24, 2006)

Yes, it is a talent and something to be proud of...I think we don't brag enough


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I think I'm really good at reading aloud (from poetry, novels, etc.), and have been told so by at least one professor.


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

writing especially stories of my own or poetry, athletic (good at soccer and volleyball) good at drawing, and fairly good running. I have also been told im a good listener.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I've been told I'm a good writer.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Okay, here goes... :hide 

I'm a good writer when I don't have writer's block.

I genuinely care about other people even though, when I'm depressed, I have a hard time showing it. 

I'm a really good listener. 

I'm generous with those that are closest to me. 

I'm generally easy to get along with.

I can usually see the other person's point of view, although, this tends to be a weakness in the wrong light...

I'm a team player and give my all at any job that I do.

I'm fairly good at crocheting and have made blankets for a lot of my friends as gifts.


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

I can wallow in self pity better than anyone else.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I have a good imagination?


----------



## J83 (Aug 19, 2006)

I've always been an imaginative person, so I just come up with the weirdest things to say or do. Sometimes people just don't get the humor,heh. I've also attended schools for Acting and did some acting in college.That helped my SA out a little.


----------



## parker (Jun 4, 2006)

:troll


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

i have a large variety of interests
i can play the pinao, plute, and guitar
i'm good at sorting information and breaking complex problems into small, solvable parts
i'm good at making people feel good about themselves
i can pop my left thumb out of its joint and i'm also double-jointed in my shoulders
i'm in shape and love to go running


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

...


----------



## Icon of Sin (Jan 21, 2006)

ok lets see here

i can speak 3 languages (fluently, not just some phrases)


i think that's about it i guess


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

drawing
writing


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

sleeping
automanipulation
peeling cabbage
sarcasm


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I find my drawing skills to be good, or at least everyone says so. I used to be good at writing stories too, and I would give them to my grandma who was a teacher, and she would read them to her class. So, that was pretty neat.


----------



## philomath (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm really funny to at least one other person. Go me.


----------



## LastChild (Jul 27, 2006)

> I'm really funny to at least one other person. Go me.


Same, go us.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> peeling cabbage


That reminds me, I'm really good at peeling and coring apples with a small knife. I love to bake desserts with apples in them. Pies, dumplings, struessels, you name it. I'm very fond of apples.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

- I can draw.
- I *hope* I can write.
- I play guitar.
- I make very enthusiastic gutter balls.
- I am very good at SLICING MY FINGERS OPEN WITH A KNIFE WHILE TRYING TO CUT SOME STUPID FOAM. 
- I am nice.


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

I don't really have any that I can think of, not somthing that would be known as a popular talent, like playing guitar.

Im learning to play guitar though, ive been playing it pretty much everyday for 2 weeks, throughout the day.


----------



## Fake $20 (Oct 18, 2004)

*Talents*

I am a good chess player 
I like to cook ( which is a hobby so results vary) 
I am a poet 
I am a nice person 
I can be very funny 
I am open minded to many activities and people


----------



## Shieri (Oct 18, 2005)

Lessee...

I draw/paint
I speak conversational Japanese and 2 Chinese dialects (not fluently, I have trouble with Cantonese)
I make my dad laugh hysterically
I don't know if you would call it ESP but I can sense things
I can sing and it's not ear-splitting as far as I know :lol


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

AdamCanada said:


> I don't really have any that I can think of, not somthing that would be known as a popular talent, like playing guitar.
> 
> Im learning to play guitar though, ive been playing it pretty much everyday for 2 weeks, throughout the day.


I'm learning too. Well, trying to. What guitar have you got?


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Hmmm i don't know what kind of talents I really have
I can name almost any pop genre song out there
I am can make a fool of myself and not care of what people think
I am very personable and easy to talk to
I've been told I am a good listener
I've been told by the opposite that I am too nice


----------



## RMJS (Jun 9, 2005)

I don't "really" have any outstanding talents.. other than being very physically strong, if that's a talent.


----------



## Elethria (Sep 7, 2006)

- I'm an artist.
- I'm extremely intelligent.
- I'm very creative.
- I'm a natural at just about anything I do.
- I make everyone around me smile.


----------



## Melyse (Sep 7, 2006)

I am very open-minded.
I am a good writer, especially scriptwriting.
I am getting to be a decent cook.
I look after our house well.
I get along really well with children. 
I am the monopoly champion!


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I can play guitar in ways I enjoy, including folky indie-depresso and psuedo power pop. 

I can make interesting arrangements with plants and I know how to keep specific genera and spcies alive pretty well.


----------



## Dr_JosH (Aug 8, 2006)

i can eat with my hands
i can smoke a pack of cigarettes a day
oh talents? i can rap freestyle pretty good even tho people call me a ****** for it


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Play the piano. Almost all styles.
i could analyze any given practical problem.

I'll think more later.


----------

